# Diablo 3 + 12 Ausgaben PC Games mit DVD = 63 Euro / Amazon-Preis: 59,99 Euro [ANZEIGE]



## Petra_Froehlich (30. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3 + 12 Ausgaben PC Games mit DVD = 63 Euro / Amazon-Preis: 59,99 Euro [ANZEIGE]* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3 + 12 Ausgaben PC Games mit DVD = 63 Euro / Amazon-Preis: 59,99 Euro [ANZEIGE]


----------



## shadovv (30. Juli 2011)

Wer Diablo III wirklich für 60€ kauft, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen...


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2011)

naja, die 60€ werden mit Sicherheit vor Release noch weit nach unten gehen, und bei Vorbestellung bekommt man immer den nedrigsten Preis, der bis zum Release vorlag, und auch wenn es schon versendet wurde und am Tag des Release nochmal preiswerter wird, kriegt man die Differenz dann erstattet.

Bei dem PCGames-Paket kriegst Du das Spiel + 12 x die PCGames - rechnerisch kriegst Du Diablo III also für lau...


----------



## Adariel (31. Juli 2011)

Ich hab schon Anfang 2010 Diablo 3 bei amazon.co.uk 3x für mich und 2 Kollegen für je ~23,50 Pfund inkl Versand (also knapp 27€ pro Spiel) vorbestellt, der Preis ist garantiert nicht zu unterbieten.

Aber selbst wenn nicht wäre eine Prämie keine Option, da das Spiel dann garantiert nicht zum release bei einem sein wird sondern garantiert erst ein paar Wochen später...


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (31. Juli 2011)

Adariel schrieb:


> Ich hab schon Anfang 2010 Diablo 3 bei amazon.co.uk 3x für mich und 2 Kollegen für je ~23,50 Pfund inkl Versand (also knapp 27€ pro Spiel) vorbestellt, der Preis ist garantiert nicht zu unterbieten.
> 
> Aber selbst wenn nicht wäre eine Prämie keine Option, da das Spiel dann garantiert nicht zum release bei einem sein wird sondern garantiert erst ein paar Wochen später...


 
"Garantiert erst ein paar Wochen später"? Sicher nicht. Wenn die Rechnung bezahlt wurde (und bis zum Release von Diablo 3 sind's ja noch ein paar Tage), dann wird das Spiel verschickt, sobald die Händler von Blizzard die Ware kriegen.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Soulverline (31. Juli 2011)

Ich findes es ist ein super Angebot, da ich es immernoch schöner finde in richtigen News Magazinen zu blättern als im i-Net zu stöbern, und dann bezahlt man im vergleich für 12 ausgaben vllt grad mal 18 euro oder so ... 
Bin begeistert ^^


----------



## TwoSnake (31. Juli 2011)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> "Garantiert erst ein paar Wochen später"? Sicher nicht. Wenn die Rechnung bezahlt wurde (und bis zum Release von Diablo 3 sind's ja noch ein paar Tage), dann wird das Spiel verschickt, sobald die Händler von Blizzard die Ware kriegen.
> 
> Petra
> PC Games


 
Gute Nachrichten! Ich denke ernsthaft über ein solches ABO nach, denn ich habe vor mit Diablo 3zu kaufen.


----------



## thor2101 (1. August 2011)

also ich weiß nicht.... für mich klingt das nach ner fadenscheinigen Ausrede mit dem online sein. ich mach das nicht mit. hatte ins auge gefasst mir mal nen schönes Schnetzelspiel zu kaufen, der alten Zeiten willen, aber nun ist diablo3 gestorben für mich.


----------



## thor2101 (1. August 2011)

thor2101 schrieb:


> also ich weiß nicht.... für mich klingt das nach ner fadenscheinigen Ausrede mit dem online sein. ich mach das nicht mit. hatte ins auge gefasst mir mal nen schönes Schnetzelspiel zu kaufen, der alten Zeiten willen, aber nun ist diablo3 gestorben für mich.


 
ups falscher thread


----------



## Wraith79 (3. August 2011)

Das klingt echt super da ich denke das Diablo III (daumendrück) ein guter Nachfolger der Serie wird. Allerdings muss ich ehrlich zugeben das ich mich doch fürs Spiel TES Vkyrim entschieden habe.
Hättet Ihr Skyrim jedoch nicht angeboten wäre meine Wahl sicherlich auf Diablo III gefallen 
Top Angebot !!


----------



## labecula (4. August 2011)

Eine Frage: Aus welchem grunde sollte ich für satte 60,- Euro vorbestellen???? Wenn der Release istm wird MediMurks und Co. das Ding für 45,- Euro oder wenig mehr anbieten. Dann spiele ich eben ein Tag nach Release oder direkt nachmittags nach Feierabend. Wer jetzt 60,- Euro ausgibt ist eindeutig bescheuert...


----------



## labecula (4. August 2011)

OCGames und Co. haben Abos wirklich nötig, und das meine ich nicht irgendwie ironisch oder gehässig. Ich meine das toternst... Mir ist aufgefallen, dass in diversen Kiosken sowohl PCGames als auch der direkte Konkurrent (und viele andere) kaum noch zu bekommen ist. Man kann das zum einen auf die Sommerferien schieben, weil dann wohl die Auflagen automatisch runtergefahren werden. Aber dieses Jahr ist das extrem. Ich befürchte das die IVW-Zahlen da auf einem längerfristigen Chart durchaus eine ziemliche Kurvve nach unten zeigen. Drück mal die Daumen, dass es noch genügend Leser über die jahre gibt. Allerdings empfehle ich mal die Sache mit DVD und DVD XXL auszudünnen. Es gibt einfach zuviel verschiedene versionen. Videos auf DVDs braucht man in HD nicht wirklich, dafür kann man online ziehen. Kleine Demos ebenso.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (4. August 2011)

labecula schrieb:


> OCGames und Co. haben Abos wirklich nötig, und das meine ich nicht irgendwie ironisch oder gehässig. Ich meine das toternst... Mir ist aufgefallen, dass in diversen Kiosken sowohl PCGames als auch der direkte Konkurrent (und viele andere) kaum noch zu bekommen ist. Man kann das zum einen auf die Sommerferien schieben, weil dann wohl die Auflagen automatisch runtergefahren werden. Aber dieses Jahr ist das extrem. Ich befürchte das die IVW-Zahlen da auf einem längerfristigen Chart durchaus eine ziemliche Kurvve nach unten zeigen. Drück mal die Daumen, dass es noch genügend Leser über die jahre gibt. Allerdings empfehle ich mal die Sache mit DVD und DVD XXL auszudünnen. Es gibt einfach zuviel verschiedene versionen. Videos auf DVDs braucht man in HD nicht wirklich, dafür kann man online ziehen. Kleine Demos ebenso.


 
Die Abos sind seit 19 Jahren ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Gesamtauflage; wir haben eine eigene Abteilung, die sich nur darum kümmert. Die Zahl der Abonnenten einzelner Magazine (z. B. PCG MMORE) war nie höher als heute.

Die Verteilung der Hefte auf die Händler steuert der Vertrieb; es gibt Regionen/Städte/Läden, in denen bestimmte Magazine bzw. Heftvarianten besser funktionieren als in anderen. Basierend auf diesen Erkenntnissen werden dann die folgenden Ausgaben eingebucht. Da kann es gut sein, dass vor allem kleinere Kioske "leer" ausgehen.

Die Versionsvielfalt ist den Ansprüchen der Leser geschuldet - ein Teil will gar keinen Datenträger und kauft die Magazin-Version. Noch viel mehr wollen allerdings die Variante mit den zwei DVDs und zusätzlichen Seiten.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## BigDaddyV (6. August 2011)

Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, warum Skyrim als Prämie nur bei der Ab-18-DVD-Version verfügbar ist? Meines Wissens nach wurden doch bisher weder Skyrim noch Diablo III mit einer Altersfreigabe der USK versehen, allerdings kann man Diablo III auch beim Extended-Abo bekommen. Ist das ein Fehler, oder hat das einen Grund? 
Ich überlege schon lange die Extended-Version zu abonieren, da mich die Ab-18-DVD absolut nicht reizt. Da ich Skyrim einem Diablo III deutlich vorziehe, hätte ich mich sehr gefreut es als Prämie zu dem Abo erhalten zu können...


----------



## marilynmarduk (7. August 2011)

Ich habe auch ein paar Fragen.

1) Habe ich das gleiche Problem wie BigDaddyV. Ich schwanke noch zwischen dem Abo mit DVD oder als Extended Version. In Frage kommt für mich aber nur Skyrim als Prämie. Kann das nicht ebenfalls über eine Altersprüfung regeln? 

2) Wer kann mich bei der Leser werben Leser Geschichte werben? Wenn ich das richtig sehe, geht es hierbei um rechtliche Regelungen. Könnte mich auch meine Frau werben?

3) Wenn ich zunächst ein Miniabo abschließe, um mich endgültig für ein Jahresabbo zu entscheiden, kann ich dann das Jahresabbo noch über die Leser werben Leser Aktion abschließen und di ePrämie bekommen? Laut Beschreibung darf man ja für einen gewissen Zeitraum kein anderes Abbo abgeschlossen haben. Zählt hierzu auch das Miniabo?

4) Was genau ist der Unterschied der normalen DvD Version und der ab 18 Version. Das in der ab 18 Version auch Inhalte sind, die aus Jugenschutzgründen nicht in der normalen DvD-Version sind, ist klar. ISt also in der ab 18 Version immer mehr Inhalt als in der normalen DvD-Version oder kann in dieser auch mal mehr Inhalt (Heft & DvD) als in der ab 18 Version sein?


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (10. August 2011)

> 1) Habe ich das gleiche Problem wie BigDaddyV. Ich schwanke noch zwischen dem Abo mit DVD oder als Extended Version. In Frage kommt für mich aber nur Skyrim als Prämie. Kann das nicht ebenfalls über eine Altersprüfung regeln?



Skyrim hat noch keine Altersfreigabe und es ist auch nicht wirklich klar, ob es ein 16er oder ein 18er wird (wer weiß, was uns in späteren Dungeons erwartet...). Deshalb bieten wir es "vorsichtshalber" nur als Ab-18-Abo an. Bei Battlefield & Co. ist die Lage klar.



> 2) Wer kann mich bei der Leser werben Leser Geschichte werben? Wenn ich das richtig sehe, geht es hierbei um rechtliche Regelungen. Könnte mich auch meine Frau werben?



Das wäre WAHRE Liebe  Ja, das geht natürlich. Man kann sich nur nicht selbst werben.



> 3) Wenn ich zunächst ein Miniabo abschließe, um mich endgültig für ein Jahresabbo zu entscheiden, kann ich dann das Jahresabbo noch über die Leser werben Leser Aktion abschließen und di ePrämie bekommen? Laut Beschreibung darf man ja für einen gewissen Zeitraum kein anderes Abbo abgeschlossen haben. Zählt hierzu auch das Miniabo?



Die Frage hatten wir auch noch nicht, sie ist aber berechtigt - ist beim Aboteam angefragt.



> 4) Was genau ist der Unterschied der normalen DvD Version und der ab 18 Version. Das in der ab 18 Version auch Inhalte sind, die aus Jugenschutzgründen nicht in der normalen DvD-Version sind, ist klar. ISt also in der ab 18 Version immer mehr Inhalt als in der normalen DvD-Version oder kann in dieser auch mal mehr Inhalt (Heft & DvD) als in der ab 18 Version sein?



Demos mit USK-18-Rating werden von der USK nicht für die Kiosk-DVDs freigegeben; das könnten wir nur auf den 18er-DVDs tun. Allerdings gab es zuletzt nicht allzu viele Demos dieser Art - und wenn, dann waren sie so riesig, dass sie den verfügbaren Platz gesprengt hätten.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## BigDaddyV (10. August 2011)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Skyrim hat noch keine Altersfreigabe und es ist auch nicht wirklich klar, ob es ein 16er oder ein 18er wird (wer weiß, was uns in späteren Dungeons erwartet...). Deshalb bieten wir es "vorsichtshalber" nur als Ab-18-Abo an. Bei Battlefield & Co. ist die Lage klar.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Okay, durchaus verständlich. Bleibt allerdings noch die Frage, warum das ebenfalls noch nicht eingestufte Diablo III bei allen Abovarianten verfügbar ist, obwohl es doch aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch auf das 18er-Siegel hinausläuft? Wird das Angebot gegebenenfalls erweitert, sobald Skyrim geprüft wurde? (Weiß ja nicht, wie lange die Aktion überhaupt läuft.. )


----------



## Goldmann (20. August 2011)

Mehr als drei Euro und ein cent ist diese kastrierte möchte gern Diablo 3 Game Version von Blizzard auch nicht mehr Wert mit den ganzen Änderungen. Na ja..die guten Spiele Designer haben Blizzard sowieso bereits verlassen. Hätte einen ja gleich stutzig machen sollen als der Art Direktor von Diablo 3 der Firma den Ruecken kehrte.


----------



## FOR85 (17. September 2011)

Ich habe auch noch eine Frage: Wenn man Skyrim als Abo-Prämie wählt, bekommt man dann wie ein Vorbesteller die Edition mit der Stoffkarte?


----------



## HolyHerbert (17. September 2011)

Auch auf die Gefaher hin, dass die Frage schon gestellt worden ist: Wenn ich eins der Spiele vorbestellt habe, kommt das dann am Releasedatum zu mir?
Das wär echt cool.


----------



## HolyHerbert (17. September 2011)

HolyHerbert schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefaher hin, dass die Frage schon gestellt worden ist: Wenn ich eins der Spiele vorbestellt habe, kommt das dann am Releasedatum zu mir?
> Das wär echt cool.


 
Das war dumm. Hat sich er erledigt .


----------



## WoronNOX (19. September 2011)

Diablo 3 + 12 Ausgaben PC Games + Diablo 3 Beta Key... ich wäre dabei


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (19. September 2011)

@WoronNOX:

Ich glaub da wäre jeder dabei 

@Topic: Hört sich nach einem sehr fairen Angebot an. Denn alleine mit 12 Ausgaben PCGames (für je 5.50€) kommt man schon auf eine stolze Summe von 66€. Bin echt am Überlegen, ob ich das trotz meines Play³-Abos noch machen soll...hmmmm.


----------



## WoronNOX (19. September 2011)

finde ich auch.... aber ich hoffe ja immer noch auf eine Diablo 3 Collectors Edition


----------



## Kwengie (21. September 2011)

die lassen aber ihr Spiel teuer bezahlen.
35,00 bis 50,00 Euro wären angebrachter gewesen. In der Regel sind Shooter immer teurer als Rollenspiele gewesen.


----------



## Oskah (8. Oktober 2011)

bei gamesload.pl (zwar polnisch funktoniert aber tadellos^^) kann man diablo für nur 20 euro vorbestellen (nach paypal gibts sofort einen key) xD man kriegt einen key der funktioniert bei blizzard xD also leute kack auf amazon und gibt den Polen lieber Geld anstatt 60 euro zu blechen  Grüß Oskah


----------



## WoronNOX (10. Oktober 2011)

@Oskah.. etwar ein Beta Key??


----------



## graphimundo (11. November 2011)

Also bei den städigen Bewerbungen für den Abschluss eines Abos und den natürlich interessanten Prämien kommt mir so langsam doch das grübeln was ich denn eigentlich von meinem langzeitabonnementen Status habe.
Es kann ja wohl denke ich nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein das Leute vorteile davon haben das Abo jährlich zu kündigen um alle 2 Jahre beim Abschluss eines neuen wieder premienberechtigt zu sein.

P.S. ich hatte dazu auch schon eine Mail an euer Aboteam geschickt aber bisher schweigen sie sich dazu aus.


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (11. November 2011)

Oskah schrieb:


> bei gamesload.pl (zwar polnisch funktoniert aber tadellos^^) kann man diablo für nur 20 euro vorbestellen (nach paypal gibts sofort einen key) xD man kriegt einen key der funktioniert bei blizzard xD also leute kack auf amazon und gibt den Polen lieber Geld anstatt 60 euro zu blechen  Grüß Oskah


 
Hier hoffe ich, fährt Blizzard dann die gleiche Strategie wie aktuell EA. Accounts, die über Billig-Keys (wirf mal einen Blick hinter die Kulissen dieser Billiganbieter!) geschaltet werden, sollten rigoros gesperrt werden. Geiz kennt keine Grenzen, meine Güte.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Sorry, PCG. Zu spät. Ich habe bereits den Jahrespass für WoW abgeschlossen und damit mein Diablo III (auch) umsonst.


----------



## GHURU (19. November 2011)

Oskah schrieb:


> bei gamesload.pl (zwar polnisch funktoniert aber tadellos^^) kann man diablo für nur 20 euro vorbestellen (nach paypal gibts sofort einen key) xD man kriegt einen key der funktioniert bei blizzard xD also leute kack auf amazon und gibt den Polen lieber Geld anstatt 60 euro zu blechen  Grüß Oskah




 das Flugtier wurde vergessen kostet 20Euro im Shop ,dann kostet Diablo3 nur noch 43€ und geiz ist geil Mentalität ist nicht immer gut^^


----------



## Butchnass (27. November 2011)

graphimundo schrieb:


> Also bei den städigen Bewerbungen für den Abschluss eines Abos und den natürlich interessanten Prämien kommt mir so langsam doch das grübeln was ich denn eigentlich von meinem langzeitabonnementen Status habe.
> Es kann ja wohl denke ich nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein das Leute vorteile davon haben das Abo jährlich zu kündigen um alle 2 Jahre beim Abschluss eines neuen wieder premienberechtigt zu sein.
> 
> P.S. ich hatte dazu auch schon eine Mail an euer Aboteam geschickt aber bisher schweigen sie sich dazu aus.



Interessanter Standpunkt, mir geht es da ähnlich.

Vielleicht sollte ich mich mit meiner Freundin im jährlichen Rhytmus abwechseln, dann bekommen wir jedes Jahr eine Prämie.


----------



## graphimundo (29. November 2011)

Butchnass schrieb:


> Interessanter Standpunkt, mir geht es da ähnlich.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich mich mit meiner Freundin im jährlichen Rhytmus abwechseln, dann bekommen wir jedes Jahr eine Prämie.


 
Und ich finde diese Idee recht interessant und wenn sich das gute Aboteam zu dem Thema weiter tot stellt ist das doch echt mal ne praktikable Alternative.
Wenn auch von der Intention des Verlags dahingehend völlig unsinnig.
Vielleicht hat Petra ja auch dazu mal ne Meinung oder kann und mag das mal zur Disskussion stellen?


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (3. Dezember 2011)

graphimundo schrieb:


> Und ich finde diese Idee recht interessant und wenn sich das gute Aboteam zu dem Thema weiter tot stellt ist das doch echt mal ne praktikable Alternative. Wenn auch von der Intention des Verlags dahingehend völlig unsinnig. Vielleicht hat Petra ja auch dazu mal ne Meinung oder kann und mag das mal zur Disskussion stellen?


 
Verständlich, dass man beim Anblick der tollen Neukunden-Prämien ins Grübeln kommt. Um offen zu sprechen: Wir denken laufend darüber nach, wie wir langjährige Abonnenten für ihre Treue belohnen können (abgesehen davon, dass man sich bei Heft und DVD größtmögliche Mühe gibt). Für Anregungen sind wir dankbar.

Im nächsten Jahr feiert PC Games 20. Jubiläum...mal sehen, was uns in den nächsten Wochen dazu einfällt 

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Shemichaza (3. Dezember 2011)

-DILLIGAD- schrieb:


> Hier hoffe ich, fährt Blizzard dann die gleiche Strategie wie aktuell EA. Accounts, die über Billig-Keys (wirf mal einen Blick hinter die Kulissen dieser Billiganbieter!) geschaltet werden, sollten rigoros gesperrt werden. Geiz kennt keine Grenzen, meine Güte.
> 
> Zum eigentlichen Thema:
> Sorry, PCG. Zu spät. Ich habe bereits den Jahrespass für WoW abgeschlossen und damit mein Diablo III (auch) umsonst.


 

kann dir nen feuchten dreck angehen wer was kauft


----------



## graphimundo (5. Dezember 2011)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Verständlich, dass man beim Anblick der tollen Neukunden-Prämien ins Grübeln kommt. Um offen zu sprechen: Wir denken laufend darüber nach, wie wir langjährige Abonnenten für ihre Treue belohnen können (abgesehen davon, dass man sich bei Heft und DVD größtmögliche Mühe gibt). Für Anregungen sind wir dankbar.
> 
> Im nächsten Jahr feiert PC Games 20. Jubiläum...mal sehen, was uns in den nächsten Wochen dazu einfällt
> 
> ...


 
Nun erstmal schön zu hören das zumindest ihr euch darüber Gedanken macht, denn euer Aboteam verfährt weiter nach der Hasentaktik, einfach Tot stellen_.*Edit* Nach etwas über 7 Tagen habe ich nun eine Antwort bekommen und zumindest das hat sich damit erledigt._
Bezüglich der Anregungen, wäre wohl das Naheliegenste das Ganze ähnlich wie bei Handyverträgen zu gestalten das man nach 2 Jahren eben immer wieder die Option auf eine neue Prämie bekommt.
Um auch solche Ideen wie die von Butchnass auszuhebeln wäre vielleicht eine gestufte Prämie möglich.
Sprich man hat nach einem Jahr die Option auf eine "Kleine" und sollte man diese nicht nutzen, nach Ablauf des 2. auf eine "Große".

Was diese Prämien dann tatsächlich sind und wie sich das ganze für euch rechnet bzw. was ihr überhaupt für Möglichkeiten habt kann ich natürlich nicht sagen aber ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus das ihr bisher nicht damit kalkuliert habt den Neukunden die Prämien zuzusprechen, damit im 1. Abojahr maximal Kostendeckend zu arbeiten und zu hoffen sie verlängern ihr Abo um unterm Strich erst in der Gewinnzone zu landen.

Andere Dinge als Anreiz für ein Langzeitabo sind zwar viele Möglich aber schwer abzuwägen da sie immer im Vergleich mit den Neukundenprämien stünden und so die vielen persönlichen Vorlieben zum tragen kämen.

Da ich aber davon ausgehe das ihr, wenn ihr euch Gendanke um sowas gemacht habt das selbst schon alles durchgespielt habt wäre wohl wesentlich interessanter zu wissen was warum schon verworfen wurde.
Was du jetzt wahrscheinlich auch wieder nicht ganz ausführen kannst weil es zu tief in die internen Abläufe geht.


----------



## JamesMark (23. Januar 2012)

Hmm ^^ Ich komme ins Schwanken, auch wenn ich eher bei Gamestar am überlegen bin---


----------



## PaddyGX (4. Februar 2012)

Hi hab da mall ne fragen , bekommt man dan Diablo 3 pünktlich zum releas oder kann es sein das es 1-2 tage oder sogar ne woche später kommt ??
weil es hört sich schon verlokent an 12 ausgaben pc games und diablo für 63 Euro. Da ich oft hier auf der website beiträge lesse, aber noch nie dazu gekommen bin mit das magazin zu kaufen??

also nochmall die frage: Werde ich Diablo dan pünklich zum releas bekommen ??...
am besten wirklich pünktlich ^^


----------



## Dapwnd (17. Februar 2012)

Das kommt drauf an wie schnell die Post ist. 

Wo Guild Wars mal raus kam habe ich auch vorbestellt kam 2Tage Später an. 
Aber das Abo in der hinsicht ist Top.


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (24. Februar 2012)

Hab am 09.02.12 das Abo abgeschlossen aber die Aktuelle Ausgabe noch nicht bekommen dachte immer man bekommt das Heft 1-2 Tage früher wenn man ein Abo hat. Naja mal morgen noch abwarten wenn es dann immer noch nicht da ist mal anrufen und fragen ob was schiefgelaufen ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2012)

USS-VOYAGER schrieb:


> Hab am 09.02.12 das Abo abgeschlossen aber die Aktuelle Ausgabe noch nicht bekommen dachte immer man bekommt das Heft 1-2 Tage früher wenn man ein Abo hat. Naja mal morgen noch abwarten wenn es dann immer noch nicht da ist mal anrufen und fragen ob was schiefgelaufen ist.


 
Die neue PC Games kommt doch erst am 29.02. in den Handel. Als Abonnent bekommst du sie entweder am Samstag(also heute) oder am Montag.


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (25. Februar 2012)

Hab sie heute bekommen. Hatte gedacht das sie schon am 25. im Handel liegt hatte das irgend wo gelesen oder habe mich einfach verlesen.


----------



## Pope (3. März 2012)

Das Abo-Angebot ist nicht schlecht, aber ein Spiel mit Onlinezwang kommt mir nicht in die Tüte. Und dabei hatte ich mir fest vorgenommen das Spiel zu kaufen. Nunja, die Entwickler wollen mein Geld wohl nicht und haben mehr Interesse daran auf Kosten ehrlicher Kunden die bösen Raubkopierer zu jagen. Schade !


----------



## MacKaffee (29. März 2012)

Ja Hallo liebe Redaktion,
habe meinen Bruder zum 12-Monats-Abo überredet.
Habe auch schon 2 E@mails erhalten, aber ich bekomme keine Antwort auf die Frage, wann ich Diablo 3 dann erhalten werde (15.05.?) oder auch nur ein Key erhalten kann. 
Gruß MacKaffee


----------



## Modulok24 (31. März 2012)

Hey Leute, wem D3 mal zu schwer werden sollte, der braucht folgendes: http://gaming-insight.de/diablo3-gewinnspiel/de/742/The_Turn-On_Trousers

Vielen Dank für eure Votes


----------



## XobnboX (1. April 2012)

2 Fragen zum Abo:
- Bekommt man nur nen Key oder das Spiel mit Verpackung usw.
- Wird man es rechzeitig zum 15.05 bekommen, ist nämlich doof wenn meine Kumpels dies bei Amazon kaufen mich auslachen....


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (5. April 2012)

XobnboX schrieb:


> 2 Fragen zum Abo:
> - Bekommt man nur nen Key oder das Spiel mit Verpackung usw.
> - Wird man es rechzeitig zum 15.05 bekommen, ist nämlich doof wenn meine Kumpels dies bei Amazon kaufen mich auslachen....



1) Wir liefern selbstverständlich das Spiel in der regulären Verpackung, wie man sie auch im Einzelhandel bekommt - also mit Box, DVD, Booklet usw.
2) Die Auslieferung erfolgt über einen der größten deutschen Spieleversender. Wenn die Aborechnung beglichen ist (Tipp: Bankeinzug), dann steht einer pünktlichen Zustellung nichts im Wege. Aber: Sobald das Päckchen in den Händen der Post ist, kann von unserer Seite nicht mehr eingegriffen werden. Normalerweise sollte aber nix schief gehen.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Deewee (9. April 2012)

Schade, wenn es so einen Deal für die CE-D3 gäbe, hätte ich doch direkt zugegriffen...meinetwegen auch mit aufpreis


----------



## FireCrackerM (10. April 2012)

Kann man Sonderhefte abbonieren?
kommen noch andere Bestell Titel dazu wie z.b XCom Enemy Unkown


----------



## FireCrackerM (10. April 2012)

1) Kann mich meine Mutter werben die noch nie PCGames gelesen hat
2)Wie lange kommt Diablo höchstens zu spät nach dem Realease
3)Gibt es ein Abo für die Special PCGames Zeitung
4)kann ich die special PCGames dann mit der regulären zusammen geschickt bekommen


----------



## Artemis16 (24. April 2012)

Liebe Community,

ich habe bezüglich des Jahresabos mit dem Diablo 3 Angebot eine Frage.
Ich habe mir das Ganze per Bankeinzugbestellt . Ich konnte bereits aus dem Thread lesen, dass ich das Spiel regulär per Post bekommen werde. 
Jedoch bekomme ich laut meiner Auftragsbestätigung meine erste Ausgabe "erst" am 30. Mai 2012. Diablo wird jedch ca. 2 Wochen früher rauskommen, ich hoffe da wird es keine Diskrepanz geben? 

Ich habe letzte Woche, den 17. April meine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. Ihr Vertrieb hat mir noch nichts per Bankeinzug abgezogen - normalerweise sollte ich vor dem Diablo 3 Release eine Abbuchung haben, so dass ich ohne Probleme Diablo zugeschickt bekomme?

Fragen über Fragen,
ich hoffe, ich habe mich halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Artemis


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (24. April 2012)

Hallo Artemis,



Artemis16 schrieb:


> ich habe bezüglich des Jahresabos mit dem Diablo 3 Angebot eine Frage. Ich habe mir das Ganze per Bankeinzugbestellt . Ich konnte bereits aus dem Thread lesen, dass ich das Spiel regulär per Post bekommen werde. Jedoch bekomme ich laut meiner Auftragsbestätigung meine erste Ausgabe "erst" am 30. Mai 2012. Diablo wird jedch ca. 2 Wochen früher rauskommen, ich hoffe da wird es keine Diskrepanz geben?


 
Prämie und erstes Heft werden jeweils separat verschickt. Nach unserem Kenntnisstand sollte alles hinhauen. Falls die Aborechnung bis Ende April (also kommender Montag) noch nicht abgebucht wurde, frag bitte sicherheitshalber nochmal nach bei abo@computec.de.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## testlauf (6. Mai 2012)

Ist es noch möglich Diablo 3 bei bestellung des Jahresabos zum Releasetermin zu erhalten?


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (7. Mai 2012)

testlauf schrieb:


> Ist es noch möglich Diablo 3 bei bestellung des Jahresabos zum Releasetermin zu erhalten?



Das wird nicht mehr klappen - das Spiel kommt ja schon nächsten Dienstag auf den Markt. Wenn man jetzt einen Abonnenten wirbt und die Rechnung bezahlt wurde, dürfte Diablo 3 vermutlich Ende Mai im Briefkasten liegen. Wem das zu spät ist: Wir haben ja noch ganz viele andere schöne Prämien-Spiele im Angebot.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Shantakk (10. Mai 2012)

Wann wird das Spiel denn genau verschickt? Es sollte ja heute spätestens in der Post liegen damit es pünktlich ankommt.

Könnten Sie das aufklären Frau Fröhlich?


----------



## Shantakk (11. Mai 2012)

Ist noch mit einer Aussage zu rechnen? Der Versandtag sollte schon reichen! Ich fände es extrem schade, wenn das Spiel nicht rechtzeitig ankommt, da damit ja explizit geworben wurde


----------



## Vordack (11. Mai 2012)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> Gute Nachrichten! Ich denke ernsthaft über ein solches ABO nach, denn ich habe vor mit Diablo 3zu kaufen.


 
Hab ich auch für ein paar Sekunden, nur ist es mir zu aufwendig einen Abonennten zu finden der mich wirbt und dem ich trauen kann 

Und wenn er das Spiel dann zugeschickt bekommt und es an mich weiterleitet vergehen wieder 2 Tage...


----------



## Shantakk (11. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hab ich auch für ein paar Sekunden, nur ist es mir zu aufwendig einen Abonennten zu finden der mich wirbt und dem ich trauen kann
> 
> Und wenn er das Spiel dann zugeschickt bekommt und es an mich weiterleitet vergehen wieder 2 Tage...


 
Du traust z.B. deinen Eltern nicht? komische Welt.....


----------



## Vordack (11. Mai 2012)

Shantakk schrieb:


> Du traust z.B. deinen Eltern nicht? komische Welt.....



Erstens sind meine Eltern keine Abonnenten, ich dachte ein Abonnent muß werben.
Zweitens werde ich meine Eltern nicht wegen so eine Lapalie belasten.


----------



## Shantakk (11. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Erstens sind meine Eltern keine Abonnenten, ich dachte ein Abonnent muß werben.
> Zweitens werde ich meine Eltern nicht wegen so eine Lapalie belasten.



1. Lesen was hier geschrieben wurde, dann weiß man bescheid.
2. Warum belasten? Die haben doch keinerlei Belastung durch sowas! Sie bekommen keine Webung oder Anrufe oder whatever. Ich verstehe manche Leute einfach nicht die sowas sagen, denn schließlich belastest du sie ja auch mit deiner Gegenwart (nicht böse gemeint, bezogen auf den Lebensunterhalt, Erziehung etc.)

@Petra

Was ist denn nun mit der Lieferung?


----------



## Keksautomat (12. Mai 2012)

Schließe mich der Frage von Shantakk an. Wurden die Spiele schon rausgeschickt? 

//Und heute?


----------



## Shantakk (14. Mai 2012)

Wird hier nichtmehr geantwortet? Schon traurig.... Naja, sollte das Spiel heute nicht kommen, so werde ich es im Laden kaufen und Ihnen Ihr Exemplar zurücksenden, denn es wurde ja gesagt, dass man zum Release spielen kann und dieser beginnt genau um 00.01!


----------



## Iwanowitsch (14. Mai 2012)

Der Frage schliesse ich mich mal an, eigtl. wollte ich heute um Mitternacht damit loslegen. Wo ist Diablo 3?


----------



## Keksautomat (14. Mai 2012)

http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-z...freundes-abo-inkl-diablo-3-a.html#post9453942

Wurde direkt beim Aboshop nachgefragt. Mit Morgen kann ich gut Leben, muss ja nicht die Nacht durchzocken wie alle anderen. (Obwohl..) ^^


----------



## Iwanowitsch (14. Mai 2012)

hmm okay. spätestens Mittwoch sollte es aber da sein, dann kann ich den Feiertag durchzocken, das Wetter passt auch dazu


----------



## graphimundo (14. Mai 2012)

So also ich bin gerade dezent am platzen.....habe beim Aboservice angerufen und wollte auch zumindest mal eine Versandbestätigung oder eine Paketnummer und den Versandservice in Erfahrung bringen, da bisher bei mir nicht ankam und es somit wohl Heute auch nichts mehr wird.
Nur der Hammer war: das die Frau mir doch erzählen wollte die verschicken Diablo 3 erst im JUNI!!!!
Sie wollte sich aber nochmal erkundigen und sich dann melden.....ich bin höchst gespannt was da das Ergebnis sein soll.


----------



## Shantakk (14. Mai 2012)

Sollte das stimmen, verlange ich mein Geld zurück und die Hefte können die sich gepflegt in den H... schieben! Ich erwate das Spiel am heutigen Tag, spätestens jedoch morgen und keinen Tag später! Es wurde damit geworben also sollte man seine Verträge auch einhalten! Ist ja nicht so, dass man nicht damit rechnen konnte das die Dinger gut laufen werden....


----------



## Kaisan (14. Mai 2012)

Hmmm ... habe mittlerweile durchaus Bedenken. Diablo 3 ist heute nicht erschienen, wollte den Titel eigentlich bereits vor Freischaltung installieren, sodass ich ihn vollkommen genießen kann ... wird mir in dem Vorhaben ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht?
Ebenso seltsam kommt daher: Aus welchem Grund wird hier nicht ausgeprägt auf die Kommentare der Nutzer eingegangen? Zuhauf wurde bereits bemerkt, Diablo 3 sei nicht pünktlich erschienen, wo bleibt die Reaktion?
Hoffe auf eine baldige Lieferung des Titels.


----------



## Keksautomat (14. Mai 2012)

Na ja, "heute" ist ja noch nicht vorbei. Mal schauen, was raus kommt. Ich denke aber nicht, dass du so einfach aus dem Vertrag raus kommst, Shantakk. Du hast mindestens einem einjährigem Abo zugestimmt.


----------



## Shantakk (14. Mai 2012)

Natürlich kommt man da  nicht einfach raus, zumal man ja auch bereits Leistungen inform von Heften bekommen hat. Trotzdem ist die pünktliche Auslieferung Bestandteil des Vertrages für welchen ich bereits in Vorkasse getreten bin! Wenn dieser Teil nicht erfüllt wird, so steht mir normalerweise zu aus dem Vertrag auszuscheiden bzw. eine Minderung zu erhalten. Das das ganze irgendwo auch Blödsinn ist wegen einem Tag ist natürlich klar! Dennoch ist es mir ein Rätsel, warum die Verantwortlichen sich a) weder melden noch b) den Versandservice durchgeben! In Meinen Augen ein absolutes Unding, gerade wenn es um einen solchen Titel geht!


----------



## Keksautomat (14. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte mich auch über eine Sendungverfolgungsnummer gefreut, aber was solls.


----------



## Iwanowitsch (14. Mai 2012)

solange es nicht so endet wie bei Hitfox mit deren Collectors Editions


----------



## Shantakk (14. Mai 2012)

Das schlimme ist ja, dass sie nichtmal verraten, wer es versendet und von wem es kommt! Haben die etwa auf die 39€ Angebote heute von Saturn gewartet?? Gerade bei Diablo 3 war es mir wichtig das Spiel frühzeitig zu bekommen und nun sowas....


----------



## graphimundo (14. Mai 2012)

So also für mich ist es jetzt offiziell, ich konnte zwar nicht mehr persönlich mit der Prämienabteilung sprechen (Feierabend) aber mir wurde abermals durch eine Kundenbetreuerin bestätigt das Diablo 3 erst im *JUNI* versendet wird.
Ich habe mir deshalb jetzt meine Version im Saturn geholt (verkaufen wohl unerlaubterweise schon früher) und werde Diablo 3 als Prämie in jedem Fall nicht mehr annehmen bzw. mir die Sache mit dem Abo wohl nochmal ganz genau durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Mal sehen was die Prämienabteilung morgen dazu zu sagen hat aber im Zweifelsfall habt ihr einen Langzeitabonnenten weniger.

Das PC Games-Team an sich hat damit wohl am wenigsten zu tun aber das Ganze ist schon echt ein Armutszeugnis,
es nicht einmal für Nötig zu halten die wartenden darüber in Kenntnis zu setzten das der Versand sich verzögert.
Wobei ich von einer Verzögerung ausgehe und nicht mal von der vorsätzlichen Täuschung.
Puh ich könnte mich echt noch ne ganze Weile auslassen aber vergossene Milch und so!


----------



## Keksautomat (14. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub, dass ist nur ein missverständnis. Auf Facebook steht, dass die Päkchen heute ausgeliefert wurde und morgen mit der DHL geliefert werden sollen. Ich denke, die Beraterin hat dich einfach nur missverstanden, oder sie weiß es nicht besser. Ich zum Beispiel hab die gleiche Antwort bekommen, wie sie auf Facebook zu lesen ist, also entweder hast du dein Abo erst gestern bestellt (dann ist es gut möglich, dass du deine Version so spät bekommst) oder aber es gibt ein Missverständnis. Wie dem auch sei, es ist deine Entscheidung.

Gruß


----------



## graphimundo (14. Mai 2012)

Also wie man mich da missverstehen kann weis ich nicht, auch ist die Aussage das die Prämie erst im Juni versendet wird ist recht eindeutig wie ich finde und darauf werde ich mich im Fall der Fälle auch berufen.
Vielleicht haben sie einfach nicht genug Exemplare weshalb beides stimmt (siehe Hitfox), vielleicht liegt es auch daran das ich schon seit mehreren Jahren Abonnent bin und deshalb als weniger wichtig eingestuft werde, ich weis es nicht.
In jedem Fall habe ich die geschilderte Auskunft erhalten und da Diablo 3 seit 5 Jahren das erste Spiel ist welches ich zum Release haben will, liegt meine Version jetzt vor mir (im übrigen für 49 Euro).
Was dann Morgen eventuell noch kommt oder nicht wird sich zeigen.

P.S. im übrigen war ich laut der Mitarbeiterin auch nicht der erste mit dieser Anfrage heute, was ein Missverständnis wohl noch unwahrscheinlicher macht


----------



## TommyJones (14. Mai 2012)

Sehr geehrter Herr Jones,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Unser Großhändler erhält Spiele in der Regel 1-2 Tage vor Release. Sobald die Spiele im Lager eingetroffen sind, verlassen Sie auch schon per Paket das Lager und sind auf dem Weg zu Ihnen. Zustellung innerhalb Deutschland erfolgt hier 1 Tag nach Versand. Vorausgesetzt das Abo ist bezahlt.
Wir werden also alles uns mögliche unternehmen, dass Diablo 3 auch pünktlich bei Ihnen eintrifft.


Bitte behalten Sie bei Ihrer Antwort Ihre ursprüngliche Anfrage/Nachricht bei, da wir Ihre Anfrage sonst nur mit Verzögerung bearbeiten können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Kundenservice Computec Media AG

DPV Deutscher Pressevertrieb
20080 Hamburg

Tel.: 01805 - 7005801*
Fax: 01805 - 8618002*

Kundenservice Ausland:

Tel.: ++49-1805 - 8610004*
Fax: ++49-1805 - 8618002*


*14 Cent/ Minute aus dem dt. Festnetz, max. 42 Cent /Min. aus dem dt. Mobilfunk.


----------



## Shantakk (14. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch bereits drauf und dran mir die Version hier zu kaufen und meine dann einfach umzutauschen...


----------



## TommyJones (14. Mai 2012)

Official Facebook Feedback von PC GAMES:

Ihr habt einen neuen PC-Games-Abonnenten geworben und freut euch jetzt auf eure Prämie (Diablo 3)? Unser Leserservice hat uns soeben die frohe Botschaft überbracht, dass die Päckchen auf dem Weg zu euch sind und morgen via UPS pünktlich bei euch eintreffen. Wir wünschen euch viel Spaß mit Diablo 3 - und den neuen Abonnenten viel Freude mit PC Games!


----------



## Keksautomat (14. Mai 2012)

Ich will keineswegs alles schön reden, graphimundo. Ich verstehe deine Enttäuschung nur zu gut, ich dachte selbst ich hätte es bereits am Samstag oder so in den Händen, ...
aber ob ich nun zu Release (0:01) spielen kann, oder erst paar Stunden später macht für mich persönlich keinen Unterschied.
Wünsche dir aber viel Spaß  mit dem Spiel.

Gruß


----------



## graphimundo (14. Mai 2012)

Also wenn ich ich sicher sein könnte es morgen zu haben, wäre mir das auch noch egal gewesen.
Pünktlich ist zwar was anderes, denn nach meinem Kenntnisstand hat noch niemand seine Prämie in Form von Diablo 3 Heute erhalten aber das wäre ja noch ok.
Nur wenn mir 2 Mitarbeiterinnen versichern ich würde das Spiel erst im Juni erhalten, tja entweder weis da die Rechte nicht was die Linke macht oder z.b. eines der oben beschriebenen Szenarien trifft zu.
Aber gut ich denke morgen sind wir alle schlauer und ich hoffe wirklich für alle das das Morgen glatt geht.


----------



## Shantakk (15. Mai 2012)

Bisher ist nichts da... Sollte das Spiel bis heute Nachmittag nicht ankommen, werde ich es mir so kaufen!


----------



## arkel (15. Mai 2012)

Bin nach den Kommentaren hier und der Tatsache, dass erst heute (!) abgebucht wurde, einigermaßen enttäuscht. Bin natürlich bei so einem Titel auch davon ausgegangen, am Releasetag zocken zu können. Dann bin ich jetzt mal gespannt, wann es kommt


----------



## Keksautomat (15. Mai 2012)

arkel schrieb:


> Bin nach den Kommentaren hier und der Tatsache, dass erst heute (!) abgebucht wurde, einigermaßen enttäuscht. Bin natürlich bei so einem Titel auch davon ausgegangen, am Releasetag zocken zu können. Dann bin ich jetzt mal gespannt, wann es kommt


 
Am besten eine Email schreiben und nachfragen! Wenn es heute erst abgebucht wurde, kann es sein dass es erst in dieser Woche losgeschickt wird (wenn überhaupt Bestand noch vorhanden ist, ich glaube nicht dass die wahlos auf Lager gekauft haben).


----------



## arkel (15. Mai 2012)

Hab ich gemacht, wahrscheinlich sind die ob der Mailflut leicht im Rückstand mit ihren Antworten...
Echt schade *grein*


----------



## Keksautomat (15. Mai 2012)

arkel schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht, wahrscheinlich sind die ob der Mailflut leicht im Rückstand mit ihren Antworten...
> Echt schade *grein*


 
Meine Antwort bekam ich relativ zeitnah. Wünsch dir viel Glück, dass du deine Antwort fix erhälst.


----------



## Kaisan (15. Mai 2012)

So, Diablo 3 liegt frisch vor mir, hat PC Games es doch tatsächlich geschafft, mich baldigst zu besänftigen ...
Hatte nach der Pleite gestern diverse Bedenken bezüglich der Lieferung, nun ist es da, und ich werde mich in der Welt von Diablo 3 austoben


----------



## Keksautomat (15. Mai 2012)

Bei mir kam sie auch gerade an (keine Minute her).


----------



## Iwanowitsch (15. Mai 2012)

bei mir kams eben per DHL-Laster, gleich mal auf dem Firmen-PC installieren


----------



## graphimundo (15. Mai 2012)

Ok also ich habe es jetzt hier auch 2 mal liegen.
Also die Lieferung war jetzt keine Glanzleistung aber ok nur was die zwei Supportdamen mir da für Zeug erzählen....?
Aber ok für mich ist das Thema damit erledigt und ich wünsche allen Anderen viel Spaß mit D3!


----------



## Shantakk (16. Mai 2012)

Bei mir ist noch nichts angekommen, könnte echt kotzen!


----------

